# When to say... good riddance?



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I am new to this page, I stated that yesterday when I posted my long stories about all the years of infidelity I have put up with. I am wondering at what point is enough, enough? It seems simple, we are free to leave, but why is it so hard? I don't believe that I am in love anymore. It's possible I find it hard for me to leave because I dont currently have a job. I don't have any children. Sometimes I think of all the things that have to be done, moving furniture, selling a home, splitting things down the middle, telling everyone, and it seems overwhelming. It seems that just thinking of starting from scratch also reminds me of how much time I've put into this, but there is nothing here. Nothing more than a man who continues to go on drink binges and then go to strip clubs, blow all our money and then call prostitutes, which he always says he never slept with, In all the stories, he always changes his mind at the point, but at the same time gives me the excuse that he doesn't remember anything. I know, its a convenient lie. But at what point do you say to yourself, that's it, Goodbye? Of course there are some not so bad moments but I cant live like this forever, Im only 27.
And yes, We've been to marital and individual counseling for the last 19 months. This month, I said that's enough, she has never told him he's a sex addict or an alcoholic, Ive yet to get any answers, and Im done wasting time. He is never going to 'remember'.


----------



## FrustratedInBama (Nov 14, 2012)

You will know when enough is enough. You need to look at the bright side of starting over. Yes, splitting up the house and going through all the red tape of divorce is a chore, but think about the enjoyment of finding someone out there that will actually treat you like a lady (and yes, they are out there). And, you have an advantage not having kids. If you divorce, you never have to see him again. With kids involved, you have to deal with your ex all the time. Like I said in your other post, my first wife was the devil. My current wife of 10 years is an angel and I see what I was missing in the years before I found her. We are working on some low desire issues with her, but the rest of our relationship is great. She is my best friend.


----------

